# Grand Wailea



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 3, 2012)

We have one extra night on the back end of our Maui trip in two weeks and we usually like to try one night in a luxury resort. In the past it was the Hyatt next door to the Marriott because we liked the pool but this year we thought we'd tried the Grand Wailea because they are said to have the very best pools on Maui.  

Surprised to see quite a few complaints on Tripadvisor.com and I'm wondering if any TUGGERS have some first hand experiences with the Grand Wailea.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 3, 2012)

I've only had experience with their spa.  Oh my gosh!!!!  We're going to use it again when we are there next month. Incredible experience.  Sorry I can't help more with ther resort.

What kind of negative comments were you finding?


----------



## PrettyKitties (Feb 3, 2012)

Most people's complaints with GW is that they nickel & dime you & the level of service is not consistent with the price.  I stayed there a couple of years ago & we enjoyed our stay.  It'll probably be worth to stay a day to experience the pools.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 3, 2012)

I went back and looked at the reviews.  As I've found with most places, you get some that are wonderful, and some where people have problems.  Somehow it seems the more expensive the hotel, the more they nickel and dime you for everything.  It was still rated #4 in Wailea.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely hotel, but some of the rooms are a bit dated. Great spa, though!


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely grounds - but the pool is much to busy and crowded for me.  Kids LOVE it though.  All the 'extra's" there are pricey too.  A bagel and a cup of coffee was over $10 as I recall in the little convenience store.

Stay at the Four Seasons and go to the Spa at the Grand Wailea.  Hawaiian Airlines usually has a coupon for their spa - a two-fer type deal.


----------



## Niort (Mar 13, 2012)

*Go GO GW!*

If you have kids, you have to check out the GW.  My son loves the pool slides.  Two slides are large and fast, and  four other smaller slides flow into each other, one after another and then drop you in a lazy river.  There is also a rope swing and a water elevator.  The swim up bar produces frozen kiddie cocktails and milkshakes.  The beach is great too, as is the spa. Yes it's expensive and since Hilton took over, the prices are up and the quality of service has gone down a bit, but if you have the opportunity you have to try it.  For Adults, the Four Seasons might be better, but if you have children with you take them to the  GW and they'll never forget it.     

PS if your only staying one night, arrive early in the day so you have two days by the pool.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 13, 2012)

We did stay at the GW and absolutely loved it. Spent $475 for standard room but also put in for upgrade if available for $129 and so glad we did that because we were upgraded to the top floor OF with concierge access. 

Well worth the money in my book. The pools and slides are amazing and the beaches top notch. Enjoyed the concierge level amenties like the continental breakfast and free cocktails and apps.

We were able to check in by 10am and we stayed past 3 pm the next day so it was like getting 2 days for 1. We want to make it part of our Maui routine from now on. May try the Four Seasons but when checking cost they were crazy expensive vs. just expensive for GW.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 30, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We did stay at the GW and absolutely loved it. Spent $475 for standard room but also put in for upgrade if available for $129 and so glad we did that because we were upgraded to the top floor OF with concierge access.
> 
> Well worth the money in my book. The pools and slides are amazing and the beaches top notch. Enjoyed the concierge level amenties like the continental breakfast and free cocktails and apps.
> 
> We were able to check in by 10am and we stayed past 3 pm the next day so it was like getting 2 days for 1. We want to make it part of our Maui routine from now on. May try the Four Seasons but when checking cost they were crazy expensive vs. just expensive for GW.



Did you book through the GW site? Im thinking of tacking on a day between our stay @ WKORVN and our stay @ VGC.

I didn't see the $129 upgrade if available option on the GW site.

-Nico


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 30, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Did you book through the GW site? Im thinking of tacking on a day between our stay @ WKORVN and our stay @ VGC.
> 
> I didn't see the $129 upgrade if available option on the GW site.
> 
> -Nico



Yes I did. It seemed to be offered after I hit the "Buy" button so you may have to commit to the room before its offered. You can always cancel so see if that works and let me know.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 30, 2012)

Now that I think about it, we didn't know we were upgraded until we arrived so that may be the case where its a last minute confirmation if a room is available.  At purchase it asks you "Do you want to upgrade if available for $129." so its not like you get immediate confirmation as I now recall.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 30, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes I did. It seemed to be offered after I hit the "Buy" button so you may have to commit to the room before its offered. You can always cancel so see if that works and let me know.



Thanks. I didn't go through the checkout process completely, so that's probably why I didn't see it.

Waiting to see if my gf parents confirm they are coming with us to WKORVN before I book the GW.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 30, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Thanks. I didn't go through the checkout process completely, so that's probably why I didn't see it.
> 
> Waiting to see if my gf parents confirm they are coming with us to WKORVN before I book the GW.



I hope it works out for you as well as it did for us. We got upgraded to a penthouse OF unit that was awesome. And the Conceirge level service was a very nice bonus. 

The room came with buffet breakfast for two but my two girls enjoyed a very nice continental breakfast and we enjoyed evening cocktails and apps as part of the concierge so for the $650 or so we paid it was a good value in our book. 

If you do go ask to check in early and get 2 days of enjoying the amenties for one price. We got our room by 10am.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 30, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I hope it works out for you as well as it did for us. We got upgraded to a penthouse OF unit that was awesome. And the Conceirge level service was a very nice bonus.
> 
> The room came with buffet breakfast for two but my two girls enjoyed a very nice continental breakfast and we enjoyed evening cocktails and apps as part of the concierge so for the $650 or so we paid it was a good value in our book.
> 
> If you do go ask to check in early and get 2 days of enjoying the amenties for one price. We got our room by 10am.



This sounds wonderful, but too expensive for our blood.  I've traveled extensively for work and sometimes end up with these types of rooms, but just a bit too extravagant for one night on vacation.  Heck, that's about as much as we pay for one week in a timeshare.  Not that we wouldn't LOVE to do it--we just need to wait until we win the Mega lottery tonight.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 31, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I hope it works out for you as well as it did for us. We got upgraded to a penthouse OF unit that was awesome. And the Conceirge level service was a very nice bonus.
> 
> The room came with buffet breakfast for two but my two girls enjoyed a very nice continental breakfast and we enjoyed evening cocktails and apps as part of the concierge so for the $650 or so we paid it was a good value in our book.
> 
> If you do go ask to check in early and get 2 days of enjoying the amenties for one price. We got our room by 10am.



Sounds like an awesome time (and deal)! 

Hoping ill be able to squeeze it in between WKORVN and VGC.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 15, 2012)

The Maui Planning Commission granted a special management area permit and planned development approvals Tuesday for the Grand Wailea to proceed with its $250 million project to renovate and expand the resort.

Over the next five years, the 21-year-old resort will receive additional rooms, new restaurants, new in-room technology, a new pool and more.

Maui's Grand Wailea hotel to get $250 million expansion - http://travel.usatoday.com/hotels/p...lea-maui-hotel-250-million-expansion/669639/1
Panel blesses Grand Wailea project - http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560028/Panel-blesses-Grand-Wailea-project.html?nav=10



> The three main components:
> 
> 1. *More rooms*: In about three years, the plan calls for adding 300 rooms to the existing 780, which would make the hotel the largest on the island, he says. Don't expect a large tower; the current nine-story tower will still stand as the tallest on the property. Instead, the additional rooms will be scattered throughout the property with two- and four-story extensions.
> 
> ...


----------



## chalucky (Apr 15, 2012)

Add me to the "nickel and dimed" category. 

They tried to add daily maid tip automatically to my bill in additional to 
automatic bellboy tip. I like to tip personally....do I need the hotel 
to auto-deduct tip on my behalf? Is this a cruise? Do they pay their people?

would stay a Four Seasons next time....service and ostentatious money sucking left much to be desired.


----------

